# 65% Aggregate And Yusra Medical College Review Vs Others



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

as i have mentioned my aggregate is 65% any suggestion on which college to apply to which preferably conduct their own entrance test so i may have a chance.

secondly, what are your reviews about yusra medical college in islamabad , they say they are better than shifa in many respects and have the same curriculum and are also affiliated with bahria university . i have also heard positive reviews about this college and how they prepare their students better than shifa . now i am totally stuck due to biased reviews from both sides (each college has its own review)

well i visited the faculty and its isolated and peaceful with security the building is luxurious and well managed its clean as well as air conditioned to the full ( i apologize if i mention something by mistake cant remember clearly ) anyways the hostel was awesome it had all the facilites and was just 5-10 min walk from the college. i looking forward to your opinions and please keep in mind i also want the U.S based focus to prepare for usmle etc thank you


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

From my point of view shift is far better than yusra


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Apply for both shifa and yusra and then after your name is in merit list then choose which one is better


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

What I believe is that, Shifa is way much better than yusra, the yusra people were obviously bragging about their college, to get more applicants. But apply in both, and then decide after the merit lists are up. Because it is not always possible to get into all of the colleges you desire to get into. So for now, concentrate more on you entry tests...but do keep an eye on the merits and demerits of each college as well  But if you get into both of them, I'd say pick Shifa.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Last year people with 80 above aggregate were able to secure admission in shift so it's too hard for u to get admission in shifa


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

husnain1 said:


> Last year people with 80 above aggregate were able to secure admission in shift so it's too hard for u to get admission in shifa


Well I think all depends on shifa entry test


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I cannot believe there exists a post in this world comparing Yusra and Shifa... 
I'm sorry, I was just shocked. 

If you have the grades for Shifa, you will literally be choosing to end your career if you go for Yusra. Yusra has been blacklisted time and again, they ran out of good applicants last year and were agreeing on taking people in without even the test. I called them after I missed their entrance test, told them I didn't give the test, they asked me my marks and said I could come and pay my dues. They might say they have a modular curriculum but Agha Khan and Shifa are the only two colleges in Pakistan with faculty trained for the integrated curriculum. 
In terms of the USMLE prep, if you google the news article that was recently published in 'The Nation', you'll find that Shifa produces the highest number of graduates who qualify for the USMLE and other foreign licensing exams.

If you go for the beauty of the campus then you can go to any of those colleges. But I really believe campus isn't more important than the quality of your degree. Shifa doesn't have a proper campus and it's not fully air conditioned YET, although next year they're shifting to a new campus. 

But whatever you do, there are far FAR better options compared to Yusra out there.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I cannot believe there exists a post in this world comparing Yusra and Shifa...
> I'm sorry, I was just shocked.
> 
> If you have the grades for Shifa, you will literally be choosing to end your career if you go for Yusra. Yusra has been blacklisted time and again, they ran out of good applicants last year and were agreeing on taking people in without even the test. I called them after I missed their entrance test, told them I didn't give the test, they asked me my marks and said I could come and pay my dues. They might say they have a modular curriculum but Agha Khan and Shifa are the only two colleges in Pakistan with faculty trained for the integrated curriculum.
> ...


I entirely agree with the opening and closing of your post.

And, wow! Shifa is going to have a new campus next year?!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Feline said:


> I entirely agree with the opening and closing of your post.
> 
> And, wow! Shifa is going to have a new campus next year?!


From what we hear, the new batch this year will get to enter the new campus too. As soon as the current first year is done with their proffs. It's right behind Shifa though. It's already constructed.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I think the first priority should be getting admission in a med school first, then worrying about the choice of the med school. Its like counting your chickens before they hatch .


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

There are so many medical graduates who spend over 50 lac in 5 years in a below par medical college just to be called doctors and find no jobs after that. Hospitals do not like hiring doctors who graduate from colleges that are not well reputed, no matter how bright you might be.
So your priority should not be getting into ANY med school. Get in a better reputed college, otherwise invest your financial resources in another degree that will at least get you somewhere after that.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Wouldnt your argument apply to sub-par colleges like Azra naheed,Rahbar,AIMC etc? I mean It wouldnt really matter if you get into a college affiliated under UHS because they all give the same degree, same with bahria.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't comment on those because honestly I don't know about the status of private colleges outside Islamabad/Rawalpindi other than stuff I've heard. And I can't base an opinion over things I have only heard about. Pretty sure about the reputation of Yusra and other privates in Isb/Rwp because I have experienced these and researched a lot before my admissions.
Being affiliated with UHS isn't a big deal. It might make your earning a degree easier but you should know job opportunities in medicine are LESS than the number of graduates the colleges are producing. Private colleges with a good financial backing get their affiliations processed in no time. That does not guarantee the value of their degree. People hiring you at hospitals know this and this is why, the CV of an applicant from Agha Khan will be on the top on their table and one from Avicenna or some relatively unheard of college will be far below.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> From what we hear, the new batch this year will get to enter the new campus too. As soon as the current first year is done with their proffs. It's right behind Shifa though. It's already constructed.


Just curious, really curious actually,  How's the new campus? Like a proper big campus? Didn't ever get a chance to see it.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> I can't comment on those because honestly I don't know about the status of private colleges outside Islamabad/Rawalpindi other than stuff I've heard. And I can't base an opinion over things I have only heard about. Pretty sure about the reputation of Yusra and other privates in Isb/Rwp because I have experienced these and researched a lot before my admissions.
> Being affiliated with UHS isn't a big deal. It might make your earning a degree easier but you should know job opportunities in medicine are LESS than the number of graduates the colleges are producing. Private colleges with a good financial backing get their affiliations processed in no time. That does not guarantee the value of their degree. People hiring you at hospitals know this and this is why, the CV of an applicant from Agha Khan will be on the top on their table and one from Avicenna or some relatively unheard of college will be far below.


Totally agree with your opinions in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

It's closed and it's behind the Federal Board office, so I haven't really seen it properly. But it's only one Medical college, it will house the first 3 years, while 4th year and Final year will stay inside Shifa Hospital. 
The other departments of STMU like physiotherapy, Nursing etc. already have a separate building so I am guessing it won't be as huge as NUST or anything but it'll be better than what we have right now.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Skandril said:


> Wouldnt your argument apply to sub-par colleges like Azra naheed,Rahbar,AIMC etc? I mean It wouldnt really matter if you get into a college affiliated under UHS because they all give the same degree, same with bahria.


Aw! Oh please don't call 'Rahbar' a _subpar_ college! It's a new college. It's hardly Rahbar's fault that it's new. You can't compare a newbie with veterans. And I don't think it's Azra Naheed's fault either. It's instruction also began in 2011. Same year as Rahbar..I think. Or wait, maybe Rahbar is younger..

What does 'AIMC' stand for?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> Aw! Oh please don't call 'Rahbar' a _subpar_ college! It's a new college. It's hardly Rahbar's fault that it's new. You can't compare a newbie with veterans. And I don't think it's Azra Naheed's fault either. It's instruction also began in 2011. Same year as Rahbar..I think. Or wait, maybe Rahbar is younger..
> 
> What does 'AIMC' stand for?


It's Allama Iqbal Medical College.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh wait, but Allama Iqbal is not a subpar college at all. Maybe Skandril was reffering to some new college that might as well be acronymed as AIMC.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

AIMC is amna inayat medical college, Allama iqbal is royalty .


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Currently I have come up with 2 options, to which medical colleges have agreed.
Please help me in choosing the best option among the following:
1) MBBS from LMDC
2) MBBS from Shalamar Medical College. I know Shalamar is a better option, but they will be charging me 30 lacs more
than the total fee (5yrs) I have to pay to LMDC.
So plz tell me, is it really worth it, to get admission in Shalamar and pay the extra 30 lakh on what I have to pay to LMDC over 5 years. Or the difference is not much, not worth the additional 30 lacs and I should stick with LMDC?

I will be waiting for the response, Thank You


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> It's Allama Iqbal Medical College.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh wait, but Allama Iqbal is not a subpar college at all. Maybe Skandril was reffering to some new college that might as well be acronymed as AIMC.


Turns out AIMC is Amna Inayat Medical College. But, you apparently already saw @Skandril 's post. Meaning you knew what I was going to say. Isn't it boring when you know what someone is going to say?



Skandril said:


> AIMC is amna inayat medical college, Allama iqbal is royalty .


Lol! Certainly royalty.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> Turns out AIMC is Amna Inayat Medical College. But, you apparently already saw @Skandril 's post. Meaning you knew what I was going to say. Isn't it boring when you know what someone is going to say?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Certainly royalty.


Lol I actually saw your post first. I am in a habit of scrolling down to the end of the thread and see the last post first.   

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> AIMC is amna inayat medical college, Allama iqbal is royalty .


Where is this college located? Lahore?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

shiekhupura, same as RLMC and faryal dental college........


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Lol I actually saw your post first. I am in a habit of scrolling down to the end of the thread and see the last post first.


Nice save.

@nidarasul 

I quoted you in a thread here. I really hope you don't mind.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Feline said:


> @nidarasul
> 
> I quoted you in a thread here. I really hope you don't mind.


I hope some day people will quote me in books too...


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I hope some day people will quote me in books too...


One day InshaAllah, they definitely will.


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Do any of you guys think its worth applying to shifa on foreign seat if you dont get in on the local one? Shifas fee is more than fumc imdc etc. So im extremely confused at the moment.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Aleena2 said:


> Do any of you guys think its worth applying to shifa on foreign seat if you dont get in on the local one? Shifas fee is more than fumc imdc etc. So im extremely confused at the moment.


Foreign seat is pretty costly. If you get into FUMC on local then it's probably better to leave Shifa's foreign seat. Imdc is not a very good college, tbh. 
Shifa is a very good option by all means but only if you have money to spend, should you opt for the foreign seat. 

If I were you and I didn't get in on the local seat, I'd go for IMDC but not the foreign shifa seat, but that's because I don't have enough money to spare and it wouldn't be so worth it. They are both private after all.


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I know shifa has always been my dream college but i dont want to burden my parents noone has that kind of money. I guess ill try for fumc and imdc. Can you also tell me if the merit for foreign seat is alot less than local? Because my grades are pretty decent but i want that as a back up.


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I know shifa has always been my dream college but i dont want to burden my parents noone has that kind of money. I guess ill try for fumc and imdc. Can you also tell me if the merit for foreign seat is alot less than local? Because my grades are pretty decent but i want that as a back up.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Basically if Shifa conducts in person interviews for foreign students, there usually are a few seats that go unapplied for. Earlier when Skype interviews were a thing, the competition was tough. But with good grades, your foreign seat is pretty much confirmed because from what we hear, it's in person interviews again this year.


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

prankomastero said:


> as i have mentioned my aggregate is 65% any suggestion on which college to apply to which preferably conduct their own entrance test so i may have a chance.
> 
> secondly, what are your reviews about yusra medical college in islamabad , they say they are better than shifa in many respects and have the same curriculum and are also affiliated with bahria university . i have also heard positive reviews about this college and how they prepare their students better than shifa . now i am totally stuck due to biased reviews from both sides (each college has its own review)
> 
> well i visited the faculty and its isolated and peaceful with security the building is luxurious and well managed its clean as well as air conditioned to the full ( i apologize if i mention something by mistake cant remember clearly ) anyways the hostel was awesome it had all the facilites and was just 5-10 min walk from the college. i looking forward to your opinions and please keep in mind i also want the U.S based focus to prepare for usmle etc thank you
















See if you do gud in ur entry test then u will get the admission...Try to score above 75 percent in ur entry test thn u r in...


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay. 
@nidarasul 
how would you compare these colleges, 
yusra, al nafees and rawal? 
Which is better and in what aspect?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

asadsultankhan said:


> Okay.
> @nidarasul
> how would you compare these colleges,
> yusra, al nafees and rawal?
> Which is better and in what aspect?


I don't know about Rawal.
Al Nafees is better than Yusra in terms of their merit.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay. Thankyou. 
And what sbout faculty? Any idea?


----------

